# Ticker BIEL



## Paulie

I just want to be on record now as saying this thing is a goldmine, and that if there was ever a penny stock that could almost guarantee you riches, this is it.

They're waiting on FDA approval for a device that uses a technology called Pulsed Electromagnetic Frequency (PEMF).  They harnessed the technology in a tiny wafer-thin wearable patch.  It is an anti-inflammatory pain relieving device that's an alternative to NSAID's.  Studies show 100% safety, and very high efficacy.  With the FDA's recent crackdown on Acetaminophen, this product could literally revolutionize the pain relief industry.  It not only kills the pain and relieves the inflamation, but it also actually repairs damaged cells.  

They have patches for several indications, and the one they are waiting on the approval on right now called Allay, is for menstrual pain.  The woman wears it on her lower abdomen, and it relieves menstrual cramps.  My girlfriend wears it and can't live without it.  You can order it online right now, but the FDA approval is for OTC marketing in the US.

They have 3 other FDA approval submissions they recently filed, for other indications such as knee pain, foot/ankle pain, and post surgery pain.  They even have patches for animals.

They're literally the only company that has this product, they own the patent on the patch.  The technology itself has been around for decades, but until now you had to physically go to the hospital and hook up to a bulky machine.

FDA approval for the Allay menstrual patch is expected any day now, as the 90 day wait time has come and gone.  The FDA is late these days on approvals.

Current price as of today's close is just under .08

I got in initially at .008, and bought some more at .06 so I'm averaged somewhere around 3 cents.  

Once they get approval and can sell this product on US store shelves, revenue potential is going to be unreal.  They also just recently cleared all convertible debt levels, which extremely strengthened their balance sheet, and are operating at near break-even levels.  So when approval comes, it's CHA-CHING!!  

Also worth mentioning, is that they took 2nd place at a Wall St. Journal Innovative Products Expo...and they are signed on with the number one infomercial producers in the world, Schulberg MediaWorks.  Schulberg has done commercials for big name companies and products, like Tempur-Pedic, HBO, Sega, Time-Life, Guthy Renker, Rosetta Stone, and Sony Music...just to name some.  This marketing campaign will begin as soon as they get the FDA approval to market the device.

They threaten many big pharma corps, namely Johnson & Johnson who owns Tylenol...so my thought is that at some point when a viable valuation can be performed, J&J will buy them out.  Or possibly Schering-Plough, who by the way just merged with Merck.

Their patch for heel/foot pain is specifically targeted at the condition known as Plantar Fascitis, which is what Eli Manning was just diagnosed with.  I emailed the company and asked them if they could contact the Giants and see about making a move, and they responded back and said they're already working on it.

Way too many things to talk about in here, just research the company for yourself and do your due diligence if you plan on buying.  All I can say is FDA approval at this point could literally be ANY DAY NOW, and after that the price is probably going to spike up considerably and never see the sub-10 cent level ever again.

Here's some links to get you started if you're interested:


This is the company who makes the product - BioElectronics Corporation

Here's their performance on Google Finance - BIEL

This is the ActiPatch product

This is the Allay menstrual patch product

This is the results of the comparative study between the patch and Tylenol showing that BIEL beat Tylenol

This is the article about the 2nd place award at the Wall Street Journal innovative Products Expo

This is the article about their Direct Response campaign they signed onto with Schulberg MediaWorks

And finally, here's a youtube clip of NBC News running a story on the Allay Menstrual pain patch:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gDIM8Wkj744&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gDIM8Wkj744&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Mr. H.

How much for Jennifer?


----------



## Paulie

Mr. H. said:


> How much for Jennifer?



She'd probably cost you at LEAST your marriage


----------



## Mr. H.

Paulie said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much for Jennifer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'd probably cost you at LEAST your marriage
Click to expand...


Deal.


----------



## Paulie

What do you think of the stock?  Do you invest at all?


----------



## Paulie

Any thoughts from ANYONE? 

Anyone willing to buy?

No interest because it's a penny stock?  Penny stocks are FUN if you're good at doing you due diligence!  I'm a damn amateur with only like 8 months of total investment experience, and no one helping me at all, and my portfolio is up like 400% total.

I touted SPNG on here a while back when it was .039, and it had a spike to .28 one day (700% from my original post date) , and then corrected to the teens for a while before it eventually made it back to .21 (500% from my original post date) 

I made a lot of money on that stock.  It's mired in controversy right now, and at .052 but I have a feeling it's going to be vindicated and be back to .20 where it belongs.  I think there's a massive naked short manipulation scheme going on with it.  But forget that for now, we'll come back to that when and if I end up being right about being vindicated.

So how about BIEL?  Somebody give me SOMETHING!  I know everything there is to know about this stock outside of whatever the insider management knows.  Any questions, ask me.  But you're running out of time to get this price, I'm telling you.


----------



## rdking647

another pump and dump penny stock...


----------



## AllieBaba

I'll ask my bro-in law, he's the stockbroker/financial whiz.

But it's nice to have a tip.


----------



## Sunni Man

Paulie, where does a person buy penny stocks?


----------



## Paulie

Sunni Man said:


> Paulie, where does a person buy penny stocks?



Most brokers trade pennies as well.

Some have an extra commission on top of their regular commission rate for stocks under $1.

Zecco.com charges flat $4.50 and nothing extra on pennies.  But get a margin account, otherwise they don't give you your buying power on a sale until after the T+3 settlement period if you've held the position for less than 4 days.

Anything held over 4 days though, it's one business day.

With a margin account, you get buying power immediately.


----------



## Paulie

rdking647 said:


> another pump and dump penny stock...


This is a completely unsubstantiated claim.

Give me some facts on why you think so.  Because I know plenty of blue chip traders assume ALL pennies are pump and dumps.  

I've done more research on this company than I could possibly type here.

They're almost up _2000%_ on the year, and look at the chart.   There's been no dump YET.  They have openly disclosed their O/S, and have admitted to selling new shares to convert debt to equity.  Their books are wide open at this point.

It's traded flat lately on low volume in anticipation of an FDA approval on a device that will literally revolutionize the pain relief industry, but the FDA is so late these days on approvals that the usual PPS spike anticipation has lost its luster.  I own the company, and I own several of the company's products and the products are amazing.

You could use their patch and kill the pain with 100% safety, or you could just keep popping Tylenol the rest of your life and kill your liver.

Your choice.


----------



## Article 15

I'll take your flier, Paulie.  

What was your initial investment?


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> I'll take your flier, Paulie.
> 
> What was your initial investment?



I bought in first when it was at .008 (yes, two 0's).  I think I put like $500 down.  Sold half at 2 cents becuase it was the 52 week high and I expected some resistance, but ended up losing out because it kept going and didn't stop and flatten out til around 3 cents.

Moved between 2.5 and 3 cents for a while and then some more important news about the company came out and it jumped to the 5-6 cent range.  That's where I jumped back in and grabbed a bunch more shares at .058, I put about $1000 in on that.

I would have gotten a bunch when it was in the 2-3 range but I was all-in on a couple stupid positions I couldn't afford to take losses on at the time, so I had to wait for a pop on one to get some profits to buy more BIEL.

I currently own only 36k shares at an average price of something like .039.  So I'm still up like almost 100%.

The range it's trading in is a steal right now.  When they announce the FDA approval for the OTC sale of the menstrual patch, the price is going to spike big.  It's hit 12 cents on minimal news that didn't mean much, so FDA approval HAS to beat 12 cents.  I would think something like .20 or .30 and then it will find a range to settle in while it awaits a few more FDA applications it just recently filed.


----------



## xotoxi

Paulie said:


> Ticker BIEL


 
DUDE!

You fooled me!

I started to get a half-chub picturing Jennifer Biel dressed up like Tinker Bell...but I was sorely disappointed.

Thanks for NOTHING, CHUMP!!!


----------



## Paulie

Today's close:  .069

Just play the FDA approval.  Only go in if you're willing to risk what you put down, first of all, and be patient.

My boy that I got to go in on it calls me every other day complaining that it hasn't popped yet.  You have to have patience with these biotechs, becuase the FDA has recently moved their offices and have been back logged on approving applications.

Some of BIEL's peers have spiked from penny range to over $1 when they got their FDA approvals.  Granted, for the purpose of disclosure, those companies had less outstanding shares.  So I don't expect BIEL to pop to $1, although it's certainly not out of the realm of possibility given the amount of pent up frustration and anticipation about the FDA approval.

Even if it somehow did pop to $1, it wouldn't stay anywhere near there.  With BIEL's O/S count, that would make it a billion dollar company.  They're certainly not at that point yet.

The point of the FDA approval is that once they get that, they can start to sell their product to Americans.  That's where the money is.  I'm holding long term.  I'll probably sell on the FDA approval news and jump back in when it settles lower though.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your flier, Paulie.
> 
> What was your initial investment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought in first when it was at .008 (yes, two 0's).  I think I put like $500 down.  Sold half at 2 cents becuase it was the 52 week high and I expected some resistance, but ended up losing out because it kept going and didn't stop and flatten out til around 3 cents.
> 
> Moved between 2.5 and 3 cents for a while and then some more important news about the company came out and it jumped to the 5-6 cent range.  That's where I jumped back in and grabbed a bunch more shares at .058, I put about $1000 in on that.
> 
> I would have gotten a bunch when it was in the 2-3 range but I was all-in on a couple stupid positions I couldn't afford to take losses on at the time, so I had to wait for a pop on one to get some profits to buy more BIEL.
> 
> I currently own only 36k shares at an average price of something like .039.  So I'm still up like almost 100%.
> 
> The range it's trading in is a steal right now.  When they announce the FDA approval for the OTC sale of the menstrual patch, the price is going to spike big.  It's hit 12 cents on minimal news that didn't mean much, so FDA approval HAS to beat 12 cents.  I would think something like .20 or .30 and then it will find a range to settle in while it awaits a few more FDA applications it just recently filed.
Click to expand...




I just opened an etrade account with a couple of grand to play with but I haven't bought anything yet.  

I'll start looking into it and show it to my guy at work and see what he says. 

Got any good pertinent links?

Edit to add:

I'm a tard the links are all in the OP


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your flier, Paulie.
> 
> What was your initial investment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought in first when it was at .008 (yes, two 0's).  I think I put like $500 down.  Sold half at 2 cents becuase it was the 52 week high and I expected some resistance, but ended up losing out because it kept going and didn't stop and flatten out til around 3 cents.
> 
> Moved between 2.5 and 3 cents for a while and then some more important news about the company came out and it jumped to the 5-6 cent range.  That's where I jumped back in and grabbed a bunch more shares at .058, I put about $1000 in on that.
> 
> I would have gotten a bunch when it was in the 2-3 range but I was all-in on a couple stupid positions I couldn't afford to take losses on at the time, so I had to wait for a pop on one to get some profits to buy more BIEL.
> 
> I currently own only 36k shares at an average price of something like .039.  So I'm still up like almost 100%.
> 
> The range it's trading in is a steal right now.  When they announce the FDA approval for the OTC sale of the menstrual patch, the price is going to spike big.  It's hit 12 cents on minimal news that didn't mean much, so FDA approval HAS to beat 12 cents.  I would think something like .20 or .30 and then it will find a range to settle in while it awaits a few more FDA applications it just recently filed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just opened an etrade account with a couple of grand to play with but I haven't bought anything yet.
> 
> I'll start looking into it and show it to my guy at work and see what he says.
> 
> Got any good pertinent links?
Click to expand...


Go to the OP in the thread here. There's everything you need to know.

Read everything I wrote, and hit all the links.  I even posted a youtube video of a local NBC news channel affiliate piece where they covered the menstrual pain patch.

They have a foot/ankle patch specifically for Plantar Fascitis, which is what Eli Manning was diagnosed with.  They're waiting on FDA approval for that indication, too.  That approval should hopefully come sometime around December, or early into next year.

I emailed the company and asked them if they could contact the Giants about it and they said they're already on it.


----------



## Paulie

I'm probably doubling my position tomorrow if I get my price on another stock I'm looking to off.


----------

